# Now is the accepted time



## MW (Jan 1, 2011)

"Another year has passed away; and bequeathed to us many a lesson and many a warning. We cannot think that we shall all be spared to the termination of the year on which we have entered. Before that period arrives, some of us assuredly shall have given in an account: and which of us, God only knows. It may be they who are least expecting, and least prepared for, the change: but did I say another _year_! O let us not flatter ourselves with so long an anticipation. The summer’s sun may shine upon our tomb. Our eyes may even be doomed never again to behold the opening beauties of spring. The storm of winter may yet howl over our grave. Another _year_! 'Thou fool, this very night, thy soul may be required of thee.' 'Let us then give all diligence to make our calling and election sure.' Let us delay no longer the work of faith in the Saviour, of repentance towards God, of preparation for an eternal world. Say not, 'I must finish this undertaking; I must enjoy this amusement; I must indulge myself for this season: in a little time I will attend to the one thing needful.' Oh! my friends, that time may never come: and if you reason, and feel, and act in this way, it will never come. 'Brethren the time is short:' life is uncertain: eternity is impending and approaching. 'Wherefore gird up the loins of your minds: be sober and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought at the revelation of Jesus Christ: as obedient children, not fashioning yourselves according to the former lusts in your ignorance; but as He which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation.' When you retire from this place, allow not the good impressions, which you have received, to be effaced by the temptations and vanities of the world into which you again enter: but carry with you the lesson of the text; and pray that it may be engraven by the divine Spirit on your hearts – 'Now is the accepted time: behold, now is the day of salvation.'” Andrew Thomson.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this some prophecy on the second coming?


----------



## dudley (Jan 1, 2011)

Amen brother , we know not the hour or the moment when the Son of God appears to us to welcome us into His Fathers Kingdom! Thank you for posting Matthew


----------



## Gesetveemet (Jan 3, 2011)

Rev. Winzer,

I would be thankful if you would 
share the source of this quote.

William


----------



## MW (Jan 3, 2011)

The reference is, Andrew Thomson, _Sermons and Sacramental Exhortations_ (Boston, Crocker and Brewster, 1832), 396, 397.


----------

